# High Country Royal Hunter



## ronhf (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, I am looking for information on a High Country Royal Hunter:

ATA
BH
String Length
Cable Length

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robert Trapp (Apr 24, 2008)

Is High Country still in business? try them or your local pro shop should be will to help you figue it out


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Royal Hunter...String 58 1/8" Harness 41 7/8"
This came from a 1993 HCA spec chart, so I think it should be acurate.
No specs hown for A to A or Brace.


----------

